# Worried Newbie



## Ella2016 (Sep 2, 2018)

Hello all, I joined this forum because I am worried about my bubs. 

She's 2.5 years old and the last 3 months, she's been waking up in the middle of the night crying in pain and wants us to massage her left foot. At first I thought it was growing pains, but if the pain continues to be in one spot then I should get her checked and I will. Although, there is no podiatrist in my area, nor in my state. 

I am very worried. At first I thought it was the joint connected to her toe, but after trying everything, i.e. different shoes, heat pack, massage, no walking on the cold floor without socks or shoes she started screaming tonight about the pain in her foot. 

I asked which areas of the foot hurt and she basically told me all including the ankle. She has no pain in her legs and it's just the left foot.

She's in the 95 percentile in height and is on calcium and mineral tablets. Yesterday, other joints in her body started clicking. I can't pin point where yet. 

I looked this up on the Internet and I haven't found much just on localised consistent foot pain in toddlers. 

I found a few articles on acute leukaemia linked to it and it made me so scared. 

Are there any mothers that have experienced this with their toddler? Have they grown up healthy?


----------



## Naturalmoma (Nov 9, 2018)

*Similar*

Both my daughters did the same thing same age. They had what our pediatrician guessed as really bad growing pain, both my girls are 99 plus in height. That being said I often call my brother a doctor with these questions, his response is always if you the mom are worried bring them in.


----------



## Nuluv (Dec 26, 2018)

Yes, many times it has happened with toddlers. It is due to lack of calcium and vitamins in the body which leads to this pain. Visit a doctor to understand and rule out various reasons for the same.


----------



## sdfhs1 (May 1, 2019)

Yes


----------

